# What are friends?



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been pondering this -

If animals are our friends,..

...why is it that they won't pick us up at the airport?

THWACK!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Thumbs, licensing, liability, zero attention to canine-ergo principles in modern passenger vehicle design, standard female poodles, but mainly, lack of training. My dog loves to drive but hates braking. He can hold his own under 15 mph. His steering has improved 5-fold since I mounted the glue-board assists. But when he gets to around 20-25 mph and starts feeling the wind flop his ears around, you can't even talk to him. I've had to get on that brake with my walking staff several times now... 

A friend tells you the truth when no one else will- a quality gauge, I've found.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I can't remember which comedian -*

*"A friend will help you move, but your best friend will help you move a body."*


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

A friend will bail you out of jail. Your best friend will be right there with you saying, we sure had fun doing that.


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

I honestly consider this forum to be some of my closest friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Thumbs, licensing, liability, zero attention to canine-ergo principles in modern passenger vehicle design, standard female poodles, but mainly, lack of training. My dog loves to drive but hates braking. He can hold his own under 15 mph. His steering has improved 5-fold since I mounted the glue-board assists. But when he gets to around 20-25 mph and starts feeling the wind flop his ears around, you can't even talk to him. I've had to get on that brake with my walking staff several times now...
> 
> A friend tells you the truth when no one else will- a quality gauge, I've found.


The problem I have is all the drool that accumulates on the steering wheel...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Wignorant said:


> I honestly consider this forum to be some of my closest friends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but what about the people on the forum? Don't they count too?

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I can't remember which comedian -*
> 
> *"A friend will help you move, but your best friend will help you move a body."*


Well since that sounds really good, it must've been me.

THWACK!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> Wignorant said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly consider this forum to be some of my closest friends.
> ...


In another post Tag states THE MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM ARE THE FORUM. Hope that clears things up for you.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Wignorant said:
> ...


What you've made clear to me that is that the funny bones on some folks are dormant on Sundays.

THWACK!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I find friends to be a relative term, like anythig else they are what you make of them. Some people for example are content blaming their behaviour on their crowd. Others claim their success is due to solid friends. Start with solitude, & see who comes looking for you. Its harsh on the ego but you recognize the real ones in a hurry.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

A good friend is somebody that will hear you tell the same old story for the 30th time without saying a word.
(For the simple reason that he's so old an deteriorated as yourself and forgot everything, even he's own name.)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The term friend and love sometimes get used in different stages. I am fortunate to have several friends, but in a tragic situation, I have 3, my wife included. I think anyone who has experienced traumatic situation, such as our veterans, firefighters, police, emergency personnel, and others develop a bonding friendship that only they can experience. I love several people, but until it was tested, I didn’t know how much one could love another human. I almost died do to being misdiagnosed and was treated for the wrong ailment. That bonded my wife and I spiritually forever. When we found out my Dad had cancer, it brought us closer together than we had ever been, and we were very close. It’s sad that sometimes it takes something catastrophic to realize how much we love someone.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I feel I have several friends on this Forum I have one little buddy named Abe❤ he just doesn’t talk about it❤


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> I find friends to be a relative term, like anythig else they are what you make of them. Some people for example are content blaming their behaviour on their crowd. Others claim their success is due to solid friends. Start with solitude, & see who comes looking for you. Its harsh on the ego but you recognize the real ones in a hurry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


One should strive to be egoless.

Not me, but others.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> I feel I have several friends on this Forum I have one little buddy named Abe❤ he just doesn't talk about it❤


Let me guess - "Abe" is a ball like "Wilson" from Tom Hank's movie "Lost".

Is that about right?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ordo said:


> A good friend is somebody that will hear you tell the same old story for the 30th time without saying a word.
> (For the simple reason that he's so old an deteriorated as yourself and forgot everything, even he's own name.)


Oboy, sounds like a THWACK! wannabe.

Keep practicing, that was really pretty good ; )


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > I feel I have several friends on this Forum I have one little buddy named Abe he just doesn't talk about it
> ...


*Castaway

...'Lost' is that show that left us feeling genuinely deserted Lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Tag said:
> ...


 "Castaway"? THWACK! was wrong????????? Darnit, third time in my life that I'm wrong!!!!

I must concentrate more - need to stare at that word on the orange juice container and let it sink in.


----------

